# Autotrail Interior switch



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone who has an Autotrail could possibly help me out with this query......

As i walk into the motorhome thru the Habitation Door to my left there is a switch with a very small green light on it, when switched it illuminates but i do not know what it is for , even when i bought the van the guy that gave me a demonstration of everything was not even sure what it was for.

This is the switch in question



Thanks in advance ........

Mick


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It's either for a fresh water tank heater, or I think I read on here that some Arapahos have a light in an external locker switched from that location.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I read this post some time ago and remember that switch in our last Aurotrail but could not recall what it was for, pomme1 is quite correct. Ours was for a light in an outside locker, Alan.


----------



## stitches (Sep 23, 2008)

You will find it is the left hand lower outer locker light.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I have 2 switches in that position. Heaters for waste tank and fresh water tanks. Never really needed to use them, although I specified them when the van was on order.

Kevin


----------



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies , it is for the outside lower passenger locker .........


----------

